# Lil' Hemi shop



## 706hemi

Its cramped and cold but the lads do there best under the circumstances, the boss has dropped in unanounced to see what them boys are up to, no sign of life, suspect there down the cafe having a full english!










This was my second resin casting attempt, its one of my favourite all time cars and i thought was going to be real popular with the HO slot comunity, wrong! i rekon i've sold a handfull since i did the mould about 2 years ago!












If you get to see one of these 1:1 bad boys in the flesh they are awesome! i think they have the V12 motor in them, it sounds like thunder!










I'll keep adding to this thread with cars i've done and new projects.










Take it easy y'all!
Tony


----------



## roadrner

Looks like she's ready for the jungle. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Mean looking off roader!! Lamborghini????


----------



## bobhch

*Welcome to the show that never ends...*

Tony,

That Cheetah is Super! I love it! Have seen you selling one on Pay Bay & liked it ALOT then also. Just hard for me to buy a custom done all up. My slot car builder brain just tells me to buy plain bodies and paint them up myself.

Great little shop & dig your tied boss dude figure.

This would go great with the Zebra Tyco Pro that just got done up as a different version of the Tiger original version. It excapes me right now of the name of the person who did that one up....dang it.

Looking forward to seeing more of your projects in this thread. Man HobbyTalk is growing with leaps and bounds lately. It makes sense since everyone here is fun, creative and good folks all the way around. :hat::hat:

Bob...that paint job is the Snizzle de snitz...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Tony - i like that SUV truck. I like what you did to it (the painting and all) :thumbsup:

Keep them coming!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## win43

Look like it's time for a Safari to me :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like it


----------



## 706hemi

thanks guys, yeah this is the Lamborghini Cheetah from around 76/77 not sure of the full story, i think this was the prototype and i belive the U.S military were intrested in a version of it called the XR311, 

yep zilla you are right, its a right mixed bag of cars on this site which makes it great!

must dash
makin' tea for the kids!
take it easy
tony


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool shop and custom paint work Tony!!! What about a couple of machine guns on that Cat chaser??? I likes them background wheels too...RM


----------



## 706hemi

*Little big cheetah!!*

Forgot to post this picture, next to the slot car is the Tamiya 1/12 r/c car i did many years ago.


----------



## kiwidave

Now that's a cool pic!!!


----------



## bobhch

kiwidave said:


> Now that's a cool pic!!!


I concure with Dave...


----------



## grungerockjeepe

That baby is pretty sweet. Isnt that the predecessor to the LM002?


----------



## 706hemi

Thanks guys, yeah grungerockjeepe, i think the LM002 was the street version derived from it, it to had the V12 so could'nt have been all bad!

take it easy
tony


----------



## 706hemi

*Zakspeed Escort*

The hemi boys been busy this week getting this Zakspeed Escort turned around "just the bonnet (o.k hood for you guys!) pin and were done" says our chief mechanic, he does some good work despite his bowl haircut!!










This is the 1974 Team Castrol Zakspeed Escort, i used the std Aurora Escort body "lowered" onto a G-Plus wide chassis.





































This had the front bumper/grill piece missing when i got this body, have done a replacement in resin, also replaced the coloured glass for a clear vac formed piece for a more realistic look,

take it easy
tony


----------



## RiderZ

Sweet-Always loved the AFX Escort.Yours is a looker!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That's a SWEET Escort!!!! I always loved the Castrol colors. Now I gotta do some research and get on mine!!!.

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very,very nice build!! Another great little race car. All historically correct! Awesome! Also worth mentioning was the motor has Bosch mechanical fuel injection (4cylinder) and is rated at 280+hp. Power to weight these things must have been weapons to drive. The 1:1 cars are a very small car if you have never seen a 1:1 car!! 
Give the dude a mullet, he's half way there now!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Dig it.....yeah!*

Zakspeed Escort with a vacume formed clear window!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

The white body sure does make those well put on decals look great. Them thar rims are incredible and the whole thing just says, " I look good and fast. "

:roll:

Bob...#202 is gonna beat the pants of of "U"...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Tony - thats one awesome escort!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

706hemi said:


>


Good looking Escort, nice stance!!! I like these Castrol colors too!!! Might have to try them on a USA machine...RM


----------



## 706hemi

cheers guys, thanks for the tech dave, they were quick cars for sure for little displacement 4 cylinder engines, i'll pass on the hair advice to my boy!!!! hey randy, how about on a mustang from around that year? i think its gotta be on a blue oval machine!

take it easy
tony


----------



## yankee_3b

Ditto on the Blue Oval! Hemi, that's one awesome looking rally.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

man.... that is one sweet car!


----------



## roadrner

videojimmy said:


> man.... that is one sweet car!



VJ,
Would have to agree! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome stance, and the wheels make it even better!! Top notch!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Escort and the rims! Catching up on my viewing, sure like the shop & the Lamborghini Cheetah. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 706hemi

*Pro Street Buick Grand National Twin Turbo*

Hey guys, thanks for the coments on the Escort, here is one of my early projects, J/L Buick body on a narrowed axle 4-Gear chassis, with a bit of NOS to spin up them twin turbos!! The exhaust pipes and driver figure were robbed off an old AFX Shadow can-am body










This car is my tribute to Buddy Ingersoll's mid 80's Pro Stock campaign, NHRA banned his Buick before it even got to the track, IHRA let him run till he started to get close to the mountain motored boys who all got together and promptly got him kicked out, a bit ironic since it was more "stock" than any of its big inched counterparts!!





































take it easy
tony


----------



## kiwidave

Mean looking Buick!!! Looks like it could run a 7.0 flat like the Ingersoll Buick!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

706hemi said:


>


I like this black Buick in Pro formation!!!, even if the driver is on the wrong side.  Must be a downunder/across the pond thing!!! Love that rear tag. Cool display too!!! I had to have one of those myself. Keep em coming...RM


----------



## bobhch

*This is black at it's best >>>>>>>>> Buick Grand National*

Buick Grand Nationals are one of my favorite newer than 70s cars! This looks Mean & Nasty...........

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr gonna eat you up, tearing up the track and spitting out pinks slips Cool man!!!!!

Bob...Pha Tooowy, Pha Tooowy...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Love a Black Grand National! Still KkingMA i didn't buy one back in the day.  rr


----------



## 706hemi

Hello, glad you liked the Buick, Randy you got the eyes of an eagle on that one! no its not a U.K thing, its me getting it wrong!! even our Brit built tube chassis doorslammers are left hand drive to help offset launch twist. Hopefully will get some more stuff on by the weekend,

take it easy all,
Tony


----------



## slotnewbie69

really nice builds,i really like the escort!on the buick you might try microsol to blend the good year decals to the tires better,and get rid of the clouding around the edges.i know we used it alot when i was into military modelling with my dad when i was a kid.i dunno if it would goof up the tires though...just a thought...


----------



## 1scalevolvo

I like that LaMoo-2 ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:





:dude:Neal


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Black GN & start line background!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## win43

Love the GN BUICK!!!!!!


----------



## 706hemi

Thanks for the words chaps, i got the dragstrip diorama off the bay a few years ago now, paid top dollar fot it to!!! yep slotnewbie, microsol is one of my best friends!!, i did that buick sometime ago so have found decal softner invaluable since, i use it on tyres all the time and find there to be no problems.


----------



## 706hemi

*Full Time Racing Chevrolet Corvette*

Look what rolled into the shop this week, Phil Currans 1979/80 IMSA Corvette, this was one of the big tube frame cars John Greenwood made famous in the mid 70's "just an oil change? yeah i think we can stretch to that" them hemi boys are a bit larthagic this week, i rekon they got the heating up to high, what with all the snow and all. This is the Aurora wide body Corvette i dropped down on a wide G-Plus chassis, and hit with some tamiya staight black.




























take it easy
tony


----------



## kiwidave

Wow!!! Cool,mean looking car. Your detailing as always is awesome!!!!


----------



## bobhch

It's always nice to see a great looking Vette on HT...Sweet!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Great scheme for that bod! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

706hemi said:


>


Good looking black racer!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Those wheels do the trick on this one, nice graphic work also. I like the wrap around striping. WooHoo, we have a winner...RM


----------



## WesJY

SWEEET!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 706hemi

*1970's Wedge Dragsters*

The hemi boyz got a treat in this week, dragracers at heart so they were pleased as punch when Kenney Goodells wedge rolled in the shop for a baseline set up, "pack the chute up and were done, this bad boy is ready to rock!"






























Have done 3 wedge dragsters to date, Kenney Goodell, Connie Kalitta, and Don Garlits (although the Garlits machine is a ficticious build, i dont think Big ever built a wedge) i want to build Don Prudhome's and Chris Karaamensine's cars but need some pictures, there a bit hard to come by, even on Google.














































sorry some of the pictures are a bit dark,
thanks for looking, take it easy yall'

tony


----------



## videojimmy

WOW Hemi... you are one helluva roll! 
Really amazing detail.


----------



## videojimmy

here Hemi... try these pics.
Hope you don't mind, I just had to get a better look.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

706hemi said:


>


I like these myself!!! That's some nice detail work right there!!! RM
Thanks for the light VJ


----------



## bobhch

706Hemi,

Yesterday I was like a kid in a candy store eating Corn Beef on Saint Patricks day but, today I am like a kid in a toy store! Super Cool Dragsters!!

Yeah thanks VJ for turning on the light! Hemi there is a bright + & - (plus and minus) adjustment on my camera that gets bumped from time to time and this dimness happens to me also now and then. Hey these Dragsters look Fantastic in the dark even!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Ka Pow there they are...zilla


----------



## coach61

Wow I only got to see blanks at work ( no photobucket for you) Was amazed at the work when I got home..nice stuff Tony I need to get the cars I got from you done, honest they are still on my desk.. I am just afraid to do them a injustice and NO Rich i will not send them to you...lol you either nuther..


----------



## XracerHO

Amazing detail work in the striping, rivets & driver - Awesome dragsters and previous IMSA Corvette!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Your attention to detail and skill has always impressed me!! More great stuff!


----------



## WesJY

AMAZING JOB!!! I mean AWESOME details !!  :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

-- Holy Detailing, Batman!!


----------



## slotnewbie69

wow.wow.great detailing!


----------



## demether

OMG the escort and corvette are marvellous !

Can I share the pics on french forums, to show them your work ?


----------



## 706hemi

hey guys, thanks for the feedback, and thanks VJ for the "enhanced" pictures they look loads better, if i remember right it was raining that day and really made the pictures dark, was'nt camera, but user fault that day! been busy casting this week so the hemi boyz will have plenty to show you over the next few weeks, take it easy, tony


----------



## 706hemi

*Gene Conway Corvette F/C*

The boys have been a bit quite of late, but got their spirits lifted when the Gene Conway Corvette fuel funny car rolled in for some work, they've got some header pipes to make, but in true Hemi boys fashion, could'nt get them ready before the photo shoot!!










Gene ran a full hardtop version of the stretched "FTrends" Corvette roadster and also campaigned the popular "Destroyer" Jeep funny cars before the Corvette's.
























































Laser printed decals available £4.25 GBP, P.M me if your intrested

Take it easy
Tony


----------



## bobhch

Tony,

This Corvette is Off THE HOOK!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...AWESUM DUDE...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

That came together very nicely Tony. Much coolness for the hapless Corvette.


----------



## kiwidave

Wow! very cool! great detail work! Wheels look great!


----------



## WesJY

Thats so cool! I like the flames on white color ! i mean everything looks awesome with it! (wheels, flames, etc)

Wes


----------



## yankee_3b

That's some fine workmanship on those bad boys! Top notch!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I likes them flames too!!!! Sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

706hemi said:


>


I'd say the boys did have a good time working on this one!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Glad them old drag cars are still around...Looks good Tony, like the wheel selection too!!! RM


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

Great Paint work on the Chettah, I love the Escort. Remind me to keep all my customs in a drawer somewhere. Great Job!!!!

-Jeff


----------



## XracerHO

Great workmanship on the Corvette F/C!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## tomhocars

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/?action=view&current=DSC00185.jpg


----------



## 706hemi

I know you guys already seen this car but i thought i'd run some chassis pics, the guys got it in roller form before dropping on the 55 body, the boss dropped by to oversee this job, hemi boyz ain't thinkin straight this week after Englands 4-1 defeat to germany!




























i just had to show you this, 1/64 nitrous bottle, i made it from some 3mm evergreen tube and shaped the top to a dome, the valve assy is a g-plus chrome front axle pin!!

















































take it easy
tony


----------



## slotnewbie69

tony that's chevtastic!man you guys are really pushing the envelope!i am not even gonna try to keep up,but i sure love the builds yer posting!keep up the good work!


----------



## resinmonger

Your attention to detail and craftmanship are brilliant, Tony! If I didn't see the slot car chassis under the details, I'd think you were showing a 1/43rd model. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

NOS bottle is very clever. Amazing build! The pic with the car launching looks awesome!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

706hemi said:


>


Way too much detail Tony, but I likes it!!! Ya even got the wires loomed, love the juice bottle and wheels and scoop and headers and cage and... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like KD said, this is a good looking launch shot...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome detail & build, Tony!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for the chassis photos. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Yeah tony these pics are as great as the actual 55 finished build up pics!

Your Enging and Nos bottle are Kick Booty man! :thumbsup::thumbsup: So is the rest of the 55!!

I made a NOS tank for a Mullet Beer dune buggy once the same way. The Nos bottle was used to self propel the keg in the back though. Got the idea right off the HT pages from the CRAZy PeOPle heRE. LOL

bOB...cRAZy...zilLLA


----------



## Rolls

Tony,

No way. No way, man. Not possible. No way. Un-freakin-believable. No way. I did not just see that. No way. You gotta be kiddin' me. Uh-uh. No way. Can't be.

Rolls

P.S. No way.


----------



## 706hemi

*I ain't afraid o' no ghost!!!*

Been real quite down at the Hemi shop lately, so much so they got some squatters in!!










Who ya gonna call??!!










Had a lil' wait mind seeing they had to come all the way from New York!!




















Thanks to my son Dexter for the use of his lego minifigures to act out the parts of Ray, Egone, Peter and Winston!!




























Body is side tab fit for AFX 4-gear chassis with divorced front axle, available as a body only or with decals, PM me if its your cuppa tea

take it easy

tony

www.custom-fx.info

[email protected]


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that is slick, love the shooting rays!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Very cool presentation... RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Very Zoopy Tony!

That stance really gives it some attitude.


----------



## WesJY

So freakin cool!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Going to need this one for sure...*

ahahahahahahhahaahahaha....FANTASTIC!!

Oh Ghostbusters.....Sweet and you even have them shooting the rays at the Stay Puff Marshmallow man!! 

One of the coolest castings EVER and you did a perfect job detailing yours up.

Tony your attention to detail blows me away every time...FAR OUT!

Bob...let go my LEGO...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Super creative and way cool!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Great pics Tony. Another awesome casting!!!


----------



## 706hemi

Thanks guys!!!!!!!!! Seasons Greetings from a snowy U.K to all HobbyTalkers, 

take it easy all, and not to many mince pies!

Tony


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And Merry Christmas to you Tony!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Merry Christmas Tony!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Don't cross the streams!! :lol:


----------



## 706hemi

"Dont cross the streams!" like it Joe!!

Lil' new year treat rolled in the shop today, 93 Toyota Celica Pikes Peak race car, this runs on a slightly altered wheeelbase Tomy narrow turbo (front axle fits between 2 existing holes on chassis) window net robbed from a Tomy BMW 320






































HAPPY NEW YEAR HT'ERS!!!!!!

take it easy all

Tony and the Hemi shop boys


----------



## slotcarman12078

Beautiful job Tony!!! The decals are outstanding!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And Happy New Year to you too!! :hat:


----------



## bobhch

*Oh what a feeling to drive...TOYOTA *jumping up as I sing**



slotcarman12078 said:


> Beautiful job Tony!!! The decals are outstanding!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And Happy New Year to you too!! :hat:


Yeah slotcarman the body and the decals to top it off....Woooooah!

Bob...Happy New Year Tony...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Another slot car gem! Roll cage and a Kiwi driver! Awesome. Liking those wheels to.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool graphic work Tony!!! Extra detail works looks great!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*There's a new Hearse in the neighborhood...*

Ordered some of Tonys Ghostbuster kits and they are just plain AWESUM!! :woohoo:

When my order showed up today from U.K. I instantly started to clean this one up. Doing this up as an old school daily driver Caddy Hearse version...yeah baby! 










I chisseled down some AFX rims to tuck them in here and slid some PVT t-jet Indy style tires on. This is a BLAST to run...










I am going down right now to get some front rims installed (will just use poster putty to hold front clip together for now) and run this a few more laps. Yep was so excited that it just got run like this. Way Cool stuff Tony...Thank You for EVERYTHING!!  

Will have to finish off some other current projects before building my own Ghostbusters car...this will motivate me to keep plugging along.

Bob...Who yah going to call...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow Tony those GhostBusters ride is awsome!!! I'd love to get one. Please let me know if you have any left.

Cool, and one of my favorite movies!!! Rick Moranis was unbelievable in it!!!


----------



## roadrner

Great start Bob. Bring it on! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotto

Great Hearse! Flat Black with skulls!


----------



## bobhch

*Lots of room on this one...*



slotto said:


> Great Hearse! Flat Black with skulls!


slotto,

Don't you mean Flat Black with Skulls & Iron Crosses...lol 

Maybe even some Scallops??

Bob...dot your I's and Cross your T's...zilla


----------



## 706hemi

hey bob, lookin' good mate! i'm gonna have a "customers cars" (or somthing similar) on my website so i can post other peoples customs, lookin foward to some zilla mayhem kustoms!!!!

hey skylark, sure thing, anything you see listed of mine is available, drop me a pm and i'll see you right, dead right about the movie, i saw it on tv a few weeks ago, you forget how good it was!

take it easy all

tony


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

706hemi said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the coments on the Escort, here is one of my early projects, J/L Buick body on a narrowed axle 4-Gear chassis, with a bit of NOS to spin up them twin turbos!! The exhaust pipes and driver figure were robbed off an old AFX Shadow can-am body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car is my tribute to Buddy Ingersoll's mid 80's Pro Stock campaign, NHRA banned his Buick before it even got to the track, IHRA let him run till he started to get close to the mountain motored boys who all got together and promptly got him kicked out, a bit ironic since it was more "stock" than any of its big inched counterparts!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take it easy
> tony




OMG!!! Tony is this Buick for sale???? 

Drooling!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plymouth71

I second that questioN!


----------



## 706hemi

hey guys, this was done a couple of years ago now, its a j/l body on a 4-gear chassis, i sold it on the bay not long after i made it, if your intrested i can re cast the to fit the 4-gear chassis so you can give it the sweet tubbed out look it's screaming out for!!! let me know if it's something you'd like to see, take it easy, tony


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

706hemi said:


> hey guys, this was done a couple of years ago now, its a j/l body on a 4-gear chassis, i sold it on the bay not long after i made it, if your intrested i can re cast the to fit the 4-gear chassis so you can give it the sweet tubbed out look it's screaming out for!!! let me know if it's something you'd like to see, take it easy, tony



DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I love doing the 4 gear chassis' on something different!!

ESPECIALLY A BUICK!!!


----------



## plymouth71

I'd take one... I don't have any buicks in my stable yet...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok Tony, I have a donor blue GN. Is this ok?

And I have a car i'd love to do a mold on. It's a 68 Buick GS California. I will be posting a picture in a thread asking for someone to mold. Looks like 4 gear will line up good. Or a divorced t-jet too.

So I need to send you a package. PM me your mailing address. And let me know what you want to do.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hi Tony. I noticed that this diecast i've had for a few years now, is from Jada's Dub City line. This car had screws holding it together so I didn't have to butcher it up to set it on a specialty chassis like you originally thought. I bet this is the body you cast for the GN you did. It lines up perfectly.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Love the GN.


----------



## 706hemi

thanks for your comments guys, joe is sending me a j/l grand national and i'll recast it so you can have that "pro street" look off the bat, i had a look at the hot wheels die cast version with the flip front but me thinks the j'l version is actually a better looking deal


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

706hemi said:


> thanks for your comments guys, joe is sending me a j/l grand national and i'll recast it so you can have that "pro street" look off the bat, i had a look at the hot wheels die cast version with the flip front but me thinks the j'l version is actually a better looking deal



Tony did you see the Dub City GN on the bottom of the previous page?? This lines up for a 4 gear perfectly!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hi Tony. It's been a while there mate. :hat: How you doing? Everything good I hope? 

Get in touch. Looking forward to getting my custom rims.:thumbsup:


----------



## 706hemi

*Pimp My Ride!!!!!!!!!!*










Ok, Xzibit here, were up here in New Jersey cos' we got a call from some friends of a guy named Joe tellin' us he's got this nasty Buick Grand National that just about offends everyone it drives by, tellin you guys this thing looks bad even from here, no windows to boot, all year air-con i guess, just what you need for a winter in NJ!!










Man, its worse than i thought, this things running a Micro Scalextric chassis!!!










right, hang on to your hats, lets meet joe!

knock knock knock..............











OMG Xzibit!!! OMG MTV!!!, no way man, i cant belive it!!!! (loads of doorway crazyiness e.t.c)

o.k o.k joe, lets step it down a peg man, lets get this dog down to the lil' hemi shop and see what them boyz can come up with..........










down at the hemi shop...............


ok, engine guy, what you got for me

yeah, gonna drop some forged pistons in the holes, we got some bigger holset turbos, we got a dual nitrous kit, one on the motor, one to spin those turbos up real nice so we got no lag!

interior guy, watch' ya got for me

this being a strip/street deal, were gonna rip the interior right out, pop in 2 kirkly race seats, full cage, autometer gauges, and we got 2 blue bottles for the trunk

wheel guy, what you got for me?

got some 15x15 prostars out back with good year boots for strip duty, up front we got some spindle mounts with goodyear front runner skinnys

paint guy, watch' ya got for me?

gonna hit it with some straight super gloss black, real mean right?!!











normally these t.v shops got these cars done in a week or so, mtv forgot they were dealing with the hemi boys here!!.... 3 months later its almost there!!










joe's let into the shop.........................

OMG Xzibit! OMG Hemi Boyz! this things insane! (lots of running around the studio crazy like!) 










Thanks Xzibit, now i can cruise NJ with my head held high!

The End!

Thanks to Dexter for the use of his lego people, and letting me paint one up as Xhibit!

Take it easy all


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

706hemi said:


>


Glad to see you back Tony and with a bang!!! That is funny as h....!!! Oh man, I'm cracking up!!! That's one nasty looking Le' Buick... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Love the wheels... RM


----------



## 706hemi

thanks randy, yeah i been busying away on other projects, been doing some railroad stuff for a company here in the u.k as well as some larger scale slot car stuff, daves givin me a big pile o' stuff to keep me busy so i'lll have them on here when there done (though don't hold your breath, you know me!) take it easy mate


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG!!!!!! What can I say Tony!! Well worth the wait bud!!!!


Can't wait to pull it into Sky High for a pass or two!!!!!!!


Seriously pal, you out did yourself. That is by far the baddest GN around!!!!!


I am very excited to see it now!!!!!!!:wave: :wave:

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*What's next....Dancing with the Slot Cars?*

Xhibit.....:lol: hahahahaha Tony that is Freaking funny as Heck.

Great Grand National! I can remember the days when people actually drove them on the road ( about the same time frame as Mikey will eat anything & Ancient Chinese Secret Eh? ) and you could walk by one in a parking lot once in a while. Now I can't even find them at a local Car Show anymore.  

Bob...Black is Beautiful...zilla


----------



## roadrner

For some reason, I'm waiting for the next version of Fast and Furious. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow that looks mean!!! Perfection all around!! Wheels, tires, stance, details up the wazoo!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Fun stuff man!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great GN & fun storyline. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Rolls

Love the GN, Tony!! Looks great -- super menacing. Nice!!!


----------



## plymouth71

beautiful Buick!


----------



## tjd241

Nice job Tony... A well turned out GN is always great to see. You really deleted any trace of plain Jane and substituted good'n nasty a$$ instead. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Can't have you going to the "dark side" Tony!! Awesome job on the Buick. Wheels suit the car. Liking the roll cage also.


----------



## slotto

That GN is fricken sweet! Tell me about the wheels.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotto, Tony himself makes these wheels. They are aluminum deep dish type with a bunch of really cool inserts he offers. He has a site for his stuff, unfortunatley I don't know it off hand. 

How bout it Tony? Post a link to your site please.


----------



## bondoman2k

NICE GN Tony! :thumbsup: 
LOVE that storyline! :thumbsup: You definitely got yourself a REAL 'prize' there Joe!
I'm not Tony, lol, but here is his website:
www.custom-fx.info
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## 706hemi

hey ron and joe, thanks for the big-up, yep, wheels and inserts are available on my website, also quite often have them listed on ebay, if you pm me i always try to cut ht guys a better deal, website has not ben updated recently as my friend who runs it for me has been very poorly (get well soon bri), any casting suggestions welcomed, hopefully come september when my son moves on from nursery to school i'll have some more time for casting work,

joe, keep checking your mail box next week!!!!!!!!!

as ron says : www.custom-fx.info

take it easy

tony


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I will be watching Tony!!!

Thanks for the HT special on the wheels by the way. Can't wait to get and use them babies!!!

Whats your ebay id Tony?


----------

